# 2007 25Rss For Sale In North Idaho Sold



## nails2001 (Dec 29, 2006)

This 2007 Outback 25RSS which has been well maintained and when not in use has been covered with a Calmark cover which is custom to this trailer and included in the sale. The interior has white cabinetry, the Havana style upolsterey and wood vinyl floor. It can sleep up to 8 people. It has the bunk beds in the front-the bottom one folds up so you can put your bikes inside or use for extra storage. With a outside sink, hose and gas burners-this makes this trailer a step up from the others.

This is one of the ultra lite trailers-aluminum frame that can be towed by a large SUV or 1/2 ton truck. Anti-sway hitch included. NADA's rates this trailer with its options- low retail at 17,225.00.Asking $17000.00 or best offer. Please contact for more information or pictures.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

nails2001 said:


> This 2006 Outback 25RSS which has been well maintained and when not in use has been covered with a Calmark cover which is custom to this trailer and included in the sale. The interior has white cabinetry, the Havana style upolsterey and wood vinyl floor. It can sleep up to 8 people. It has the bunk beds in the front-the bottom one folds up so you can put your bikes inside or use for extra storage. With a outside sink, hose and gas burners-this makes this trailer a step up from the others.
> 
> This is one of the ultra lite trailers-aluminum frame that can be towed by a large SUV or 1/2 ton truck. Anti-sway hitch included. NADA's rates this trailer with its options- low retail at 15,095.00.Asking $15,000.00 or best offer. Please contact for more information or pictures.


where in North Idaho?


----------



## nails2001 (Dec 29, 2006)

Coeur d'Alene, Idaho


----------



## nails2001 (Dec 29, 2006)

Opps messed up on the year of the outfit it's an 07 which bumps the price up a little.


----------

